# Is My Psychologist Crazy?



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

He's a regular psychologist at a regular clinic that's paid for by gov. insurance everyone in Canada has, but he has these theories he claims doctors don't know. He told me that he thinks all those illnesses like depression and anxiety and stuff is caused by immaturity, and when you for example you refuse to eat when you're depressed, you're just acting like a child and need to mature. When I cry he says I'm acting like a little girl crying at nothing, and he doesn't try to comfort me or anything, and usually psychologists do don't they? He has some other parts of the theory but I don't want to say it here. He gets a little angry too and pushes emotionally sometimes.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Get another psychiatrist.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. It's a psychologist and not a psychiatrist though. I've never had a good one before...this clinic was actually recommended by my psychiatrist, but I'm not sure she knows what goes on there...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

babybowrain said:


> Thanks. It's a psychologist and not a psychiatrist though. I've never had a good one before...this clinic was actually recommended by my psychiatrist, but I'm not sure she knows what goes on there...


Maybe you could feed back what 's going on to your psychiatrist so they don't refer others who might not have the presence of mind to realize the man needs help himself.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

pancake said:


> Maybe you could feed back what 's going on to your psychiatrist so they don't refer others who might not have the presence of mind to realize the man needs help himself.


Yeah I was thinking of complaining to my psychiatrist about it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Luck. Because they are most likely friends. I was in a position where I thought about issuing a complaint once, And I was recommended by a third party to do so through another district/state/county/whathaveyou because the docs tend to watch each others backs so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> He's a regular psychologist at a regular clinic that's paid for by gov. insurance everyone in Canada has, but he has these theories he claims doctors don't know. He told me that he thinks all those illnesses like depression and anxiety and stuff is caused by immaturity, and when you for example you refuse to eat when you're depressed, you're just acting like a child and need to mature. When I cry he says I'm acting like a little girl crying at nothing, and he doesn't try to comfort me or anything, and usually psychologists do don't they? He has some other parts of the theory but I don't want to say it here. He gets a little angry too and pushes emotionally sometimes.


He sounds like an insensitive fucking prick.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

He's a twat.
Twats need replacing.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuck that guy!

"He gets a little angry too and pushes emotionally sometimes. " --- speaking of being child-like!

Children also are often self centered and believe they have it all figured out. like this guy you speak of.

Seriously I don't think anybody should talk and pay for any sort of mental doctor that doesn't ask a lot of questions. If I wanted it any other way all i'd have to do is talk to my dad or whatever. "Buck up!" "Its all in your head!".. Its easy to talk to a friend and have them call ya a "pussy"....

Hell you can get it from me for free! watch.

Your being a fucking idiot! Get on a good diet. Get a health planner and a personal trainer. Start some sports and stop being a ******. Get over yourself.

There ya go, I just saved people a bunch of people money and time.

your welcome


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

^ Thanks I think you cured my depression! Maybe I can get out my markers and write you up a license and then you can practice on other victims!


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> He's a regular psychologist at a regular clinic that's paid for by gov. insurance everyone in Canada has, but he has these theories he claims doctors don't know. He told me that he thinks all those illnesses like depression and anxiety and stuff is caused by immaturity, and when you for example you refuse to eat when you're depressed, you're just acting like a child and need to mature. When I cry he says I'm acting like a little girl crying at nothing, and he doesn't try to comfort me or anything, and usually psychologists do don't they? He has some other parts of the theory but I don't want to say it here. He gets a little angry too and pushes emotionally sometimes.


Hey there. One thing I've learned from Psychology (Nursing is my major so I've got to take developmental Psyc) is that every Psychologist has their own theory, or opinion on certain stuff, on things. There's this one guy we're studying, his name is Freud, and he was a psychoanalytic psychologist. His personal opinion was that children go through sexual stages in infancy, and that if they don't pass these stages then they'll have problems with life. The stages children had to pass all had to do with sex. The first of the 2 stages, and my apologies for not remembering the rest, was that children had to be exposed to oral activities, like milking. The second was that children had to pass a stage of anal, where they liked to hold and release their bowel movements. The last step was genital. This sounds weird right? Get this, he never once interviewed a child, only interviewed adults on their childhood experience. So yeah, with all this in mind one has to realize that there will be different people out there with different opinions about everything. This man just has a different opinion from you and I, one that I strongly disagree with, but still different.

I would honestly find another Psychologist. If you're going to go to someone and open up and trust them to help you then you really have to like the person. My psychologists was my first one, and she honestly helped me more than anyone else has through this thing.

But yeah, once again I would find another Psychologist that I would trust. Hope this helps some.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

It reminds me of this guy: 




He has a lot of videos and I agree (or used to agree) with him on a lot of things and I disagree with him on a lot too.

Usually when theres extremes I have to kind of dampen them down. Theres good things from either end of the spectrum, meaning there is a dynamic relationship between Environment and Genetics etc.. I especially know this because of my personal situation.

My dad hid it from me more or less of "our" problem. He did this so it wouldn't be psychosomatic. So that people can live a life with out fearing some underlying issue (I have to disagree with that crap now). But anyways when that issue came out it was told to me that it runs in the family. Triggered for me when I was 30. Triggered for my dad when he was 30. And for both my brothers in their 20's. This can be traced back through my family along a genetic line regardless of their environment or what have you. Environment does EFFECT it big time. Having a Psychologist talk to you about lowering stress, finding secret issues you don't normally think about, and all that shit _is good_. Having that same psychologist feel a strange insecure need to lean into it as this ultimate truth of cause and cure is_ not necessary_. Psychiatry has its upsides and its helped people, but MORE SO is or COULD BE a stepping stone to something greater. And you can see this in other areas in the past. How do we find a cure for Malaria if you think its "God taking out the bad souls" or something and just keep leaning into that sort of mindset. I mean we are a race of people who once thought that earth quakes were Angels screaming at the earth!!!!! And honestly how do we truly not know that that could play a part







. But to question it all can allow us to mine further information and figure things out for the betterment of our kind regardless of your fear of brutal thuths, or fear of "being wrong all this time" or fear of losing your job/career, because somebody had a better idea-- because somebody questioned other areas and mined other possibility spaces.

Each sides have had their evils and their good. If somebody seems to lean far too heavily into one arena or the other, question them... They probably do not question themselves.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> Hey there. One thing I've learned from Psychology (Nursing is my major so I've got to take developmental Psyc) is that every Psychologist has their own theory, or opinion on certain stuff, on things. There's this one guy we're studying, his name is Freud, and he was a psychoanalytic psychologist. His personal opinion was that children go through sexual stages in infancy, and that if they don't pass these stages then they'll have problems with life. The stages children had to pass all had to do with sex. The first of the 2 stages, and my apologies for not remembering the rest, was that children had to be exposed to oral activities, like milking. The second was that children had to pass a stage of anal, where they liked to hold and release their bowel movements. The last step was genital. This sounds weird right? Get this, he never once interviewed a child, only interviewed adults on their childhood experience. So yeah, with all this in mind one has to realize that there will be different people out there with different opinions about everything. This man just has a different opinion from you and I, one that I strongly disagree with, but still different.
> 
> I would honestly find another Psychologist. If you're going to go to someone and open up and trust them to help you then you really have to like the person. My psychologists was my first one, and she honestly helped me more than anyone else has through this thing.
> 
> But yeah, once again I would find another Psychologist that I would trust. Hope this helps some.


Yeah its naturally an area that would have that sort of outcome. Even mathematicians disagree, quite a bit. Its interesting stuff. My dad told me "good luck" on finding any doctor of any kind that will really help me, and on multiple levels. That they would not understand "panic disorder" and that beyond that they would be against or passive on the idea that it can be genetic. I must say in the little experience i've had with doctors so far, i've had a lot better luck and recieved better responses to it than decades ago when my dad was dealing with it. Still no really true good respone though. Everybody is looking for that "Oh! Honda Accords do this all the time.. Stupid alternators are defective. But I got a good fix for it". Instead its like "I dunno this jap shit, your crazy".

I'm glad they don't all think the same thing. Then you can hopefully get different perspectives and figure things out on your own.

Its funny you bring up those stages... I had a close friend and roomate who wasn't breast fed and he would nurse in his sleep. It was uncanny and I asked around about it and that was basically the answer that I got. Because he never got that stage, he will keep longing for it. No joke.

There are definitely stages where children are fixated on certain things. my little brother definitely had a "poop" stage. lol. ok I don't mean to get off topic here.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I heard of Freud and never liked him...I like Carl Jung better, even though both are a bit too complicated for me. 
After having emotional problems for years, you kind of learn to help yourself I think ;/ You pick stuff from books and all that. 
My grama told me my psychologist is an idiot but he's jewish and we're jewish and she thinks that will somehow help me more than having some guy from a very foreign culture to me. My cousin told me he doesn't believe in psychology and that's it's so liberal anyone could make something up. He made up a joke that went something like "ALL RIGHT I have a degree stomach punching and I believe your problems are in your stomach and if I punch you really hard your depression will come out the back end NOW STAND BACK" or some ridiculous variation on that lol...
btw, a while ago I read a book from this guy who believes mental illnesses don't exist at all, and WHILE suffering from a emotional illness I believe this guy for a few days :S I'm really really guillible.


----------



## ripeorrotten (Jan 14, 2010)

i would say absolutely do not go to him! people who are suffering in any way need some form of kindness in my opinion. feel better


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

He shouldn't be getting angry or pushy at all, I have had psychotherapy for over 6 years and not once has my psychotherapist got angry or pressured me into doing, saying, or believing anything, so don't put up with that.

It is somewhat true though that the majority of psychological problems are caused by "immaturity" or stuck development somewhere, this is basically what nearly all the psychotherapists you will ever study say in one way or another, but its how you deal with it that counts. The way my therapist talks about it is you have to learn to communicate and love the childhood parts of your personality which are the parts of you which were not loved or abused when you were a child, so you have to become a parent to yourself in a way as you are no longer a child and also have adult parts of your personality. But like with real children you will only get a positive response and be able to heal through love, patience and compassion not through pressure, shouting or anger.


----------

